# PDC and Military Sales



## Delta-V (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone here done PCD through Military Sales? When did BMW NA contact you to schedule PCD? How far out did you have to schedule PCD?

It seems that the sales people in Europe can't schedule it, they have to pass off control to the folks at BMW NA. I'd like to schedule it so I pick up the car on my return to the States, and the car is already on the boat, so it'll be in the US ahead of me. But if I can't get a PCD date, I'll have fly home, then fly out to Spartanburg later.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

The BMW Military Sales department in New Jersey will have to submit and handle setting up a PCD delivery for you and handle scheduling the re-delivery. Once they submit the reservation to us, we can't schedule a date until the vehicle arrives at Port Jersey and clears Customs.

The hard part for these and European Re-Deliveries is that they have to be delivered at the PCD within 4 weeks of the vehicle clearing Customs. Neither the port or us are allowed to hold the vehicle any longer.

Maybe someone who has actually gone through the process can chime in and give you what their timeline was.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

I concur. You need to schedule it with BMW NA. Give Michelle McGowan a call 1-866-439-1897.


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

I did PC delivery from military sales back last summer. Ordered car while in Kuwait through Superior Motors in Bahrain. Car was built in June, arrived in NJ on July 1st and I took delivery on July 18. Superior Motors handled everything until the car got to NJ and then BMW NA (military sales) coordinated a PC delivery date. No problems.

Agree with Gadgetman contact Michelle McGowan.

[email protected]


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW, I just sent an email asking Superior Motors this same question. I should of checked here first.


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Superior Motors has a US rep in North Carolina who is very helpful and can handle the transaction.

Angela Verde
Superior Motors MSP
BMW Military Sales Program
Phone/Fax: 919-266-7808 (NC, USA)

[email protected]


----------



## Delta-V (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, all. I got with Michelle and we've got a pickup date for March 3rd. They still couldn't get me one until the car cleared customs on or about the 11th.


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

Good Job! Dont forget to sign the BMW PCD Visitor Log at the front desk. Enjoy your day at PCD.


----------

